# Squirrel Dog Events - Minnesota



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

For any of you North Central folks:

There is an event on April 14th: The Minnesota Spring Classic in Bigelow, MN. I am going to try and make that.

There is also the Minnesota State Hunt (field trial) in Plainview, MN on April 28th. I may have to work.

These are National Kennel Club sanctioned events and are open to cur and feist only as far as I know. It would be a good chance to see some squirrel dogs if anyone is interested. As I find out more information I will post it.

-Marc Gray


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

The Minnesota Spring Classic (National Kennel Club Field Trial) is this Saturday April 14th in Bigelow, MN!

Anyone interested in squirrel dogs should try and make it. SPECTATOR'S WELCOME!

The Morning Squirrel Hunt has a registration deadline of 8:00 am. There are other events (Bench Show, Treeing Contest, Raffle) scheduled throughout the day all the way to an Evening **** Hunt that has a registration deadline of 8:00 pm! That is over 12 hours of Cur and Feist action!

There will be signs posted in Bigelow which you can follow when you get to town. The Club House is on the southeast side of town.


----------

